# R34.



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Provenancece is important to me. Track focused. Animal. Sleeper. 

Hopefully off the line quicker than my 110.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You have checked the current prices lol 

it’s not 2004


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

U.K Stock | HJA Group







www.harlow-jap-autos.co.uk


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Like that was ever a consideration for us... 😭


----------

